# new stanley hammer



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i have the dewalt mig,it's a nice hammer:thumbsup:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> i have the dewalt mig,it's a nice hammer:thumbsup:


Yeah, so you've said. 

And said. 

And said.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:sadh sorry.....
















model no. DWHT51138


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> :sadh sorry.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> i have the dewalt mig,it's a nice hammer:thumbsup:


Well at least one guy likes it!



> Oh the dewalt guys were almost giving their crap away at closing time,, the 18guage batt. trim gun i think it's run on rubber bans was going out the door for 130$


I actually kinda like that tool, sure it is a bit bulky but works great and only needs a battery.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> i have the dewalt mig,it's a nice hammer:thumbsup:


Is this the one:whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

no,this is the one


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh so that's the one:blink: I've seen those around:whistling


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> no,this is the one


What do you think of that hammer?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

well balanced,swings nice, no vibe that i noticed,checkered face makes a nice pattern on Azek


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

How much did it set you back? :whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

that info is privileged..sorry


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> that info is privileged..sorry


You're privileged.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I am with the strublemaker on this one...great hammer. I would not have bought it based on price alone but it was a gift...loved the framer so I bought the lighter (by one oz.) smooth face too. They feel real nice and balanced!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:tt2:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> I am with the strublemaker on this one...great hammer. I would not have bought it based on price alone but it was a gift...


Et tu?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

smooth face?probably don't leave as nice a pattern


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> :tt2:


:laughing:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> :tt2:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

GRB said:


> Et tu?


I paid forty for my smooth face...


----------

